# Madonna NBC special set to mock Christ and crucifiction



## ReformedWretch (Sep 18, 2006)

Look at this garbage!

Madonna mocks crucifiction


----------



## blhowes (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> garbage!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 18, 2006)

I sent a personal email to NBC asking them not to air the "special"...has anyone else?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 18, 2006)

NBC won't care, because they know that this is the worst "reaction" they would get from "Christians" in America -- a petition or emails. If they mocked Islam, they'd get suicide bombers blowing their idiotic selves up inside the NBC headquarters (probably as a result of being called an evil/warring religion, which always ironically is the case...).

The problem is, it won't bother the majority of "Christians" in America anyway.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 18, 2006)

I sent an e-mail but sadly see Gabes point.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 18, 2006)

First,
Ditto to Gabe.
Secondly,
I don't consider TV normative and it won't affect my life. People that are dumb enough to watch/believe this already thought it before hand.
Thirdly,
It might sicken some people and get them to start asking questions (doubtful, but hey)
Fourthly,
Proves Van Til. Sin makes you stupid. Madonna is walking proof.


----------



## govols (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Proves Van Til. Sin makes you stupid. Madonna is walking proof.



I think she would be stupid w/o it too (if that were possible).


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> First,
> Ditto to Gabe.
> Secondly,
> ...



Great points Gabe and Jacob.

I get one of these AFA alerts nearly everyday. Besides getting one from AFA directly I have several christian brothers who forward the same alerts to me. So I get a formidable collection. After a while I suffer something similar to the compassion fatigue that one gets from viewing so many pleas to help the hungry and oppressed.

Madonna is going to do something nasty of TV. Ok, but that's like saying I changed the flow of an open sewer so now it runs through my living room and guess what? IT STINKS!!! IT SMELLS AWFUL!!!

It's television. Are we really shocked? Television, for the most part is our window into the lowest common denominator that culture has to offer. Thankfully there are the Food Network and Home Decorating programs to redeem some of the air waves but for the most part, TV is apostate and not about to reform.

Are you shocked to discover Madonna is sinful and proud of it? That she's anti-christian? That NBC, ABC, CBS, Blah-Blah-Blah are businesses that show train wrecks for profit?

The problem with our society is nothing has a CONTEXT anymore. Two weeks ago I preached on the history of redemption and demonstrated the proper context, the underlying theme for the books of the Holy Scriptures. The main stream church has taken truths from scripture and stripped them from their context. The worship service has no context, it is an end in itself, to please the seeker - to make us feel good and relieve stress that can be so damaging to our Sunday afternoon golf game.

Society has no context. Music has no context. What one FEELS to be true is true. Sin has no consequences because sin exists in a vacuum or has been defined out of existence. 

So the answer is not to try to save TV by protesting, the answer is to go into all the world preaching and baptizing, preaching the Truth and establishing the lost context to a disjointed world. We live in the information age where information abounds and is accessible like no time in history, but all this information is without context. The world is playing a hellish and hell bent game of Trivial Pursuit. {Rant Off}

[Edited on 9-19-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent rant Bob!


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> It's television. Are we really shocked? Television, for the most part is our window into the lowest common denominator that culture has to offer. Thankfully there are the Food Network and Home Decorating programs to redeem some of the air waves but for the most part, TV is apostate and not about to reform.



There were two shows that I watched based on some information on another board. In my mind they are now titled "Two and a Half Sleazy Guys" and the "New Adventures of Old Slut."

When there was all that mess about the Stupid Bowl half time show a couple of years ago, my thought is CBS had MTV produce it - they asked for it!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Excellent rant Bob!


----------

